# Oh Deer what a week



## Tin Falcon (Jan 20, 2010)

way too much excitement this week cabin fever last weekend. Monday worked til about 8pm then had to fix a flat tire on the work van. Tuesday not too bad.
 Today:
Little deer crossed the road did not see the car
little deer bounced right off did not get too far
Little deer will not grow old, to be called a geezer 
little deer will be hung and then into my freezer.

and it is only Wednsday  at least the weather will be cold at night and cool during the day into the weekend. 
Tin


----------



## rake60 (Jan 21, 2010)

In the freezer Tin?

Those little deer are much better out of a dehydrator.
Do you need some jerky recipes?

Rick


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 21, 2010)

I will probably do some of that to Rick. But what rhymes with dehydrator???
I am willing to try your favorite recipe(s). 
Tin


----------



## rake60 (Jan 21, 2010)

I understand. I've been working on it here, but nothing family oriented 
to make that rhyme work with dehydrator... :-X

Try this for whole muscle jerky:
*
1 pound of loin cut into 1/8" thick, 1/2" wide strips.
Trim off any fat or connective tissue.

2 TBSP Liquid Smoke
2 TBSP Worcestershire Sauce
1 TSP Seasoned Salt
1 TSP Canning Salt
1/2 TSP Black Pepper
4 Dashes of Tabasco Sauce

Marinate in a covered glass bowl for at least 12 hours.
Blot dry with paper towels and arrange strips evenly
spaced on the dehydrator trays with no pieces touching.
After 4 hours rotate the trays top to bottom. It should be
done in 8 to 12 hours.

You can make it in the oven as well.
Stick a wooden tooth pick through one end of every piece
and hang them from the oven rack. Set the oven to its lowest
setting with the door propped slightly open with a ball of aluminum foil. 
Check it every hour. It should be done in approximately 6 hours.*

For ground venison:

* Ingredients
	2 pounds lean ground venison 
	2 ½ teaspoons canning salt
	2 teaspoons curing salt (Morton Tender Quick)

	½ teaspoon hot pepper sauce (Tabasco)
	2 teaspoons water
	2 teaspoons hickory-flavored liquid smoke 
	1 teaspoons garlic powder
	½ teaspoon black pepper
	1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce 

Directions
1.	Combine ground venison, canning salt and curing salt. 
    Refrigerate in a covered  glass or plastic container for 12 hours. 
    Remix every two hours to ensure the curing salt reaches all 
    areas of the ground venison.

2.	Add remaining ingredients and mix thoroughly for 5 minutes.

3.	 Form into strips and dry to desired texture.
*

More salt is fine, less is NOT.
Canning salt is pure and critical in my mind.
The anticaking agent, calcium silicate, in regular table salt gives
dried meats a metallic taste. 

If that's not confusing enough, give this site a look:
_*Free Venison Recipes*_
Only in Pennsylvania, Eh? 8)

Rick


----------



## Maryak (Jan 22, 2010)

De-hydrator, Refrigerator,
Small dead deers don't care.
When you open either door,
All they do is stare.

 :  :


----------



## Artie (Jan 22, 2010)

That's not too bad,
That's not so sad,
Small dead deer, a good life had.

Little deer didn't go out on a bender,
rather ended his days on our Tins fender.

Things could get worse, of course they could.
Little deer could be as tough as wood.

Now this wont happen, we wont allow,
cause venison is nothing like cow.

Take Ricks advice, dry out the meat..
to cook the sucker requires some heat,
Now heat my friend is something I fear,
that my US friends aint got this year!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 22, 2010)

WOW
Thanks for the encouragement and a good laugh. 
genglemen we have reached a new milestone in HMEM history. we are now exchanging recipes and poetry. to add that it has happened in the same post without hijacking it and the conversation is still positive and family friendly. I love this place.

Atie would this bit a little better sounding ? 
Take Ricks advice, dry out the meat..
to cook the critter requires some heat,
Now heat my friend is something I fear,
that my US friends aint got this time of year!
Rick:
 thanks for the recipes and link. How does sea salt work . That is our table salt. 

Tin


----------



## Artie (Jan 22, 2010)

Bloke, Im good with that.... :shrug: :noidea: scratch.gif Thm: :idea: oh: Rof}

Artie


----------



## tel (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmmmm.....

Heat we got
And plenty too
But we got no deer
Just slabs of 'roo.


----------



## techonehundred (Jan 22, 2010)

Up here we may not have heat
But now we do have meat
The deer may not be USDA rated
but it will be very good after its dehydrated


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 22, 2010)

Tin, sorry to hear about you mishap with the deer. Their every where here in my area. On an average day we have 6-10 in the yard, and hunting is prohibited. Drives "Honey" nuts due to their destructive 'taste' for here plants. Most of the cars that run into one do not fare well, and they often cause injuries to their drivers.

Rick, Will that recipe work on beef? I have a good fan forced and temp controlled commercial dehydrator, and have thought about making my own. It would be a cost effective way of dealing with the problem of expensive store bought jerky. 

I buy 1 lb per week, but "Honey" and I have only tried it once or twice, and thought it was great. But we vowed to save it for a very special member of the family.
The jerky is for our pampered and discriminating dog! He just loves the stuff, and sings when he wants an evening snack.

"Today the average dog house in America has 3 bedrooms and two bathes."

-MB


----------



## rake60 (Jan 22, 2010)

Rof}
I guess we never know where a thread may lead.
Thanks for the smiles guys!

Tin, I have never tried sea salt. I just looked at the container of it 
that I do have here. It has 'ferrocyanure of potassium' listed as an
anticaking additive. I have no idea what that is, or how it might 
effect the outcome.

MB, those recipes will work just fine with beef, but it has to be 
very lean cuts. 90% lean burger will work but you have to be careful 
with it. Any fat in the meat will turn rancid pretty quickly. 
Those recipes will work with just about any lean meat.
Try pork loin, turkey breast or salmon.

My dehydrator is almost always in use these days.
It isn't always about jerky. I'm really looking forward to fresh
peaches coming back into season here. 

Rick


----------



## websterz (Jan 22, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a little "bumper buck" when the opportunity presents itself. My wife hit a little 4 point this time last year. He did about $2000 worth of damage to her car. The very least I could do to repay him was to clean him up and divide the usable bits into family sized portions.

BTW, folks around here don't even bat an eye when they see you collecting roadkill. One old couple stopped and asked me if I needed help loading my wife's deer in the trunk. They thought it was cool that we didn't let him go to waste. :big: Now, I wouldn't eat any old animal that was just laying there dead mind you. This guy was only about 20 minutes dead on a 30 degree day.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 22, 2010)

Little deer did not see car 
Little deer did not get far
Little deer quickly died 
Little deer was hung and dried.
Tin


----------



## cfellows (Jan 22, 2010)

We have an amazing number of road-kill deer here in Austin. People just leave them lying beside the road. Oh, we also have a large population of vultures!

Chuck


----------



## mklotz (Jan 22, 2010)

Deer are one thing but I don't want to know what you road kill gourmets do with the raccoons, opossums and skunks you run down.

http://tinyurl.com/ybth3hg


----------



## rake60 (Jan 22, 2010)

My youngest boy is doing his graduate work at George Washington University in
Washington DC. He asked me to get him a few squirrels in small game season, 
because the people he works with wanted to try them. I did, and he took them 
back home after Christmas break. 

Tree rats in the city are chicken fried snack food here. 

I'm still waiting for a report on their reactions after trying it.

Rick


----------



## ksouers (Jan 23, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Deer are one thing but I don't want to know what you road kill gourmets do with the raccoons, opossums and skunks you run down.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/ybth3hg



Armadillos are starting to move into our area and every once in a while you will see one dead on the side of the road. People around here call it "Possum on a half shell".


----------



## Steam4ian (Jan 23, 2010)

G'day all

Here in Ozzie we can buy a "Road Kill Cookbook" Trouble is the meat just cooks as it lies on the road and the book is "tongue in cheek".

The book caused a stir when my daughter, who is living in Atlanta GA, showed it to her neighbors. How could we Ozzies eat those cute little Koalas? Actually Koalas are not cute close up, they scratch and grunt like wild pigs.

Kangaroo and Wallaby, that's different, very lean meat that cooks well if you know how.

Gastronomically yours
Ian


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 23, 2010)

Well today We butcher the lil critter. The weather has been around 30f at night and a high around 40 F so i let 'er hang in garage. 


> BTW, folks around here don't even bat an eye when they see you collecting roadkill. One old couple stopped and asked me if I needed help


 I called the local SP barracks to get proper documentation. It is technically illegal to posses a deer without the paper trail. If you hit a deer the driver has first dibs and the accident report covers you . If someone other than the driver takes it they are supposed to get a permit from the police. There are quite a few hit around here and are often left behind. As a matter of fact there was one cold and stiff across the road from where i hit mine. I have also heard of cops retrieving the deer without even asking the driver if he or she wanted it. 
My commuting drive is rural, lots of deer and enough traffic to knock a few down. 

The Trooper was cool though I was gutting the deer when he got there. I handed the knife to a bystander who lent me the knife cleaned my hands and handed the trooper my paperwork . Then he said I could go back to what i was doing. While he wrote up the report. 
Well lots to do today the car needs fixin' after I deal with the venison. Dear wife has already made a junk yard run to pick up a head light and blinker assembly.
Tin


----------



## ileed (Jan 23, 2010)

"Armadillos are starting to move ..."

I thought these critters were mobile speed bumps?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 23, 2010)

And I have some meat to take to the Annual Critter Dinner at church next saterday.
Tin


----------

